# Cascade d' Ouzoud



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

Please can you tell me how accessible the waterfalls are for a 7.5m MH. Also is there a site nearby and what are the roads like in this area? Thanks.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

You won't access the waterfalls with the motorhome.........they are down a big hole :lol:

But there are a number of campsites within easy walking distance. Camping Zebra [or name like that is the best].

.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We stayed at Camping Zebra which is owned and run by a Dutch couple! Renate and Paul at Ouzoud. 

We walked there and back to the waterfalls. Do wear strong shoes.

The campsite is super with great views and Renate and Paul cooked a meal for us in the evening. 

The phone number is 066 32 85 76 and GPS is N32 00 351 W006 43 177.

Renate also arranged for us to visit the village of Tanaghmelte with a guide I wrote in my diary that it was a very memorable visit. It has a remarkable history. The name of the guide was Jellal. This was in 2009 and was at the end of our tour with DD. 

I read about it in. The Rough Guide. 

If you go, and can manage it , please take some marbles!! I still have a memory of a group of three boys playing the game but they only had 1 marble each. 

You can walk from the fall with a guide to the village. 

Hope this helps.

Val


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

*Cascade d'Ouzoud*

Thankyou for the info. Just found the site in Vicarious books. Delfy


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

If you go, delfry I do hope you enjoy it. It's a place where you can really chill out. Lots of walks and a market!

We were there from the 17th. To 22nd. September 2009. The weather was beautiful though they'd had heavy rain before we got there so the waterfalls were spectacular. 

I would certainly visit again if we go back to Morocco in that region.

Val


----------



## Freeranger (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Val/Oldtart

Was that really 2009, seems like yesterday!!!

I have heard of a new route to get there, busy now but will try and check it out next month, if there's no snow. Better than the somewhat boring run from Marrakech.

See you soon...........

Ray


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Definitely. I got my diary out to find the info.

We could take you on a new route as well!! !!!!

We followed Paul's instructions and did ok until we took a left instead of a right. I'll tell you what Ray. it was worse than any route we've been on with you. Even where there have been floods!

What started out as a decent road ended up as a track where we couldn't turn round and had to keep going. It got so narrow we could hardly get through and were afraid of catching the bottom of the van. We managed to turn round in the end with the help of the villagers. I bet they're still talking about it to this day!!

Val


----------

